# What are babygrows?



## Miss_Quirky

So I've heard girls on here, mostly from the UK, mention babygrows and baby vests? I assume we just call them something else here, but I'm really curious about what they are :blush: 

I am guessing they are just onesies or something? :shrug:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Vests are the short sleeved l/long sleeved bodysuits with poppers which go over the nappy, without legs. Babygros are usually full length with legs with feet if that makes sense. Then rompers are babygros without feet. 
I dunno if that helps but it's the best I can explain it haha c


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Ohh okay :haha: I feel stupid. Thank you :) I've just heard that term so often, I couldn't figure it out on my own :dohh:


----------



## rhdr9193..x

It's okay :)
I get confused all the time about some of the things Americans come out with. I made a tit of myself over in third tri thinking that Nestlé samples were chocolate samples, as that's what nestle is in the UK lol. X


----------



## Abby_

I still get confused! Some people call babygrows, sleepsuits and vests babygrows!! 
Completely off topic, I've always wanted to know what Americans mean when they say they put cream in their cups of tea?! Like in movies they will say 'cream and two sugars' Do they mean milk or actual cream!? :blush:


----------



## 060509.x

Babygrows are the sleepsuits! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

babygrows are onesies :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: Thank you guys. I had a vague idea of what they were, but wanted to know in case I was totally off and imagining something way different!....which, sadly, wouldn't be odd for me :blush:



Abby_ said:


> Completely off topic, I've always wanted to know what Americans mean when they say they put cream in their cups of tea?! Like in movies they will say 'cream and two sugars' Do they mean milk or actual cream!? :blush:

I know very few people (but I do know some) who put cream in tea, but usually it's in coffee. Either way, usually it's half-and-half (half milk half heavy cream) but I prefer real heavy cream personally. I hate milk in coffee, it turns it a weird grey colour and doesn't taste right :dohh:

Does that answer your question? :)


----------



## twilightgeek

where i live baby grows are equivelent of babies pj's with the feet built in and i'm in the UK :) btw Miss_quirky :) devlin is due on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ :haha: well maybe he will come on his due date like a good boy instead of coming early or making me overdue as a birthday present ;)


----------



## twilightgeek

haha maybe but boys are known to be stubborn he'll come when he wants  :smug: good luck anyway :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Lol he sure is. Thank you :) Hopefully he'll stay in til his daddy gets home, then I'll be happy.


----------



## blamesydney

We call them onsies and sleepers where I'm at. :dohh:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

^ Yeah we do here too. That's why I was confused. :haha:


----------

